# The Deep Burn



## 33sun33 (Dec 31, 2010)

A new journal to start off 2011!  A little about me - Im (male), 6'3, 208lbs, approx. 13-15% bodyfat, and Im looking to do a clean-ish bulk without adding too much fat.  Diet will likely prove to be the most important component of my bulk plan, and as for supplements I am only using creatine with one protein shake a day (in addition to a multivitamin, glucosamine (bad knees) and fish oil).  I may try to loosely keep track of diet on this journal, but principally I will be keeping track of my gym progress.

I just came off an abbreviated Bill Starr 5x5 program that I had to cut a couple weeks short (during the intensity phase) due to the holidays and a new baby at home!  I was also getting a little sick of lower rep work (which I usually love), so I decided to switch things up a bit and revert to a Full Body, push-pull type program.

Here is the new program that I started yesterday:

Workout A- Push

Incline DB Press: 3x8-10
Back Squats: 3x8
Standing Military PRess: 3x8-10
Front Squats: 2x8-10
Close-Grip Bench Press: 2x8-10
Core Work (Turkish Get-Ups)

Workout B- Pull

Sumo Deadlifts: 3x4-6
Weighted Pull-Ups: 3x8-10
Bent Over BB Rows: 3x8-10
Romanian Deadlifts: 2x8
Bicep Curls: 2x8-10
Core Work (Planks)

I may tweak this a bit as I go along - I would like to replace front squats with cleans, but Ive never done them before and Im worried about getting the form and motion down right.  I also am not sure if I should add some more core/ab work - like everyone, I would dig it if I had a 6 pack come summer. But I understand abs are "made in the kitchen," and that it is basically 100% diet.  I also understand that my core is already getting quite a workout from squats, deads, and presses.  So I "think" that just adding planks and get-ups would be enough??  But part of me (perhaps the part that watches too many infomercials, lol), keeps thinking some direct ab work would help. 

Christian


----------



## 33sun33 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Yesterdays Push Workout*

Felt pretty solid yesterday after a 10 day break, although I kept things relatively easy to start with.

Incline DB Press

60x10; 65x8; 70x8

Squats

135x10; 185x8; 185x8

Military Press

95x10; 95x8; 95x8

Front Squats

95x8; 95x8

CG Bench Press

135x8; 135x7

I also did a couple of planks (only 1 min each  ), and threw in some unexpected cable triceps kick backs for some odd reason.


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Pull Workout -NYD*

Fair workout today; kinda sucked on the pullups - but thats likely bc I did them later on in the workout once my arms were already tired.  

Sumo Deadlifts

[135x6- warmup] 225x5; 225x5; 275x3; 275x4

Bent Over Rows

95x10; 135x8; 165x6; 135x8

Pullups

bwx8; bwx7; bwx5; bwx5

Romanian Deads

225x6; 225x6

bicep curls

35x10; 40x8; 35x10

planks - 3 min total


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 3, 2011)

Alright, I cant stand my journal name - I dont know what I was thinking.  I was trying to riff off of Ron Burgundy in Anchorman ("oh its a deep burn..."), but anyways.

Todays workout was only mediocre - perhaps cause this is the first week of the new plan and I had too high expectations, perhaps cause my diet was off, perhaps cause I worked out much later than I usually do.

Incline DB Press

65x10; 70x8; 70x7

Squats

135x8; 185x7; 185x8; 185x6

Standing BB Military Press

95x8; 95x7; 95x8

Standing Alt DB Press

35x10; 35x8

Cable Tri Kickback

40x12; 50x10; 60x8


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Pull Workout*

Pull Ups

bwx8; 5lbx8; 5lb x10

Bent Over BB Rows

135x8; 135x8; 135x10

Sumo Deads

225x6; 275x5; 275x3

Romanian Deads

225x6; 225x6

DB Bicep Curls

40x10;45x7


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Back to work!*

Alrighty then!

I had an unexpected and unwanted break from my routine when (1) I needed to pull several all nighters to get ready for the new semester and (2) perhaps got sick as a result for a couple of days.   But Im feeling better, and have more time on my hands, so Im back in the gym

Todays workout was a little off from my lifts a week or so ago, but I think Ill get back on track quickly.

Incline DB

65x10; 65x10; 65x7

Back Squats

135x8; 185x6; 185x5

BB Military PRess

95x8; 95x8; 95x8

Front Squats

95x8; 95x8

CG Bench Press

135x8; 135x8


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome back.  Glad you're feeling better.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Islandgirl!  It was just a brief 2 day light cold that lingered.  

Had a decent workout today, but the biggest thing I need to focus on is diet!  I love bulking far more than cutting, but for whatever reason its "easier" for me to cut out foods on a strict regimen than to ensure that Im eating enough quality foods while bulking.  

Pull Ups

bwx10; +8lbs x8 reps; +8lbs x 8 reps

Bent over Rows

135x8; 155x7

DB Rows

75x10.  So... Ive decided to go back to DB rows instead of bent over rows.  I appreciate that bent over BB rows are difficult and really work the back, but I feel it is just too much strain on my lower back, what with deadlifts taking place during the same WO.

Sumo Deads

225x8; 275x4; 275x3

Romanian Deads

225x8; 225x8

BB Curls

45x10; 65x10; 85x7


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Thursdays Workout*

Had a pretty solid workout today all in all.

INcline DB

[50x8] 65x10; 75x8; 75x4

Squats

[135x8] 185x7; 185x7; 185x7

BB Military Press

95x7

DB Military Press

35x10; 45x8

Triceps Kickbacks- cable

25x10; 25x10

Planks - 1.5 min


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Mondays Workout*

Incline DB

70x8; 70x7; 70x6

Squats

135x8; 185x8; 185x7; 1855

Military BB Press

95x8; 95x8; 95x7

TRiceps Push downs


----------

